# Where to drop weight?



## sramred

Just got a new bike: 2018 C'Dale Supersix HM Disc Dura Ace

Size 50 SS HM Frame
Dura Ace 9100 groupset w/ Ultergra cassette + HG701 Chain
Hollowgram Si + OPI Spider Rings
Hollowgram Si Carbon Disc 35mm
Conti SS + Gp5000
3T Ernova Team
Look Blade 2 Carbon Ti
Fizik Antares R1 Versus Evo
2x 15g bottle cages

Garmin 520 Plus

Weight with all above included: 15lb 13oz


----------



## Peter P.

The rider.


----------



## tlg

Your belly.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

That's got to be a seriously light bike already. You might find latex tubes an improvement over that I'm guessing 'stock' tubes are but that has about nothing to do with them being lighter.


----------



## velodog

drop it here.


----------



## sramred

no wonder this forum has gone to ****. 3/4 are posts are wastes of life


----------



## Peter P.

Those 3/4 of posts are right.


----------



## velodog

Peter P. said:


> Those 3/4 of posts are right.


100% correct.

Thinking that a lighter bike will make one a better cyclist is the real waste.


----------



## tlg

sramred said:


> no wonder this forum has gone to ****. 3/4 are posts are wastes of life


I have a Supersix HM Dura Ace. 
I stand by my post. Start shaving weight from your belly.

You bought the wrong bike to go thinking you're gonna shave meaningful weight from it. 

But since you seem to want to burn money... I suggest you replace *every *component, sans DA parts & frame.
$3000+ later you'll have saved maybe 200g.... which of course you could shave from your belly for free in a couple days.

Good luck with your endeavor and meaningful life.


----------



## sramred

tlg said:


> I have a Supersix HM Dura Ace.
> I stand by my post. Start shaving weight from your belly.
> 
> You bought the wrong bike to go thinking you're gonna shave meaningful weight from it.
> 
> But since you seem to want to burn money... I suggest you replace *every *component, sans DA parts & frame.
> $3000+ later you'll have saved maybe 200g.... which of course you could shave from your belly for free in a couple days.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavor and meaningful life.


are all your 14k posts this useless? 

nope i didn't buy the wrong bike. the fit is good, comes with a well rounded set of components. I'm trying to get the bike <15lbs not <10. even though i do have 3k to blow, i'm sure i can do it for less. 

Got 2 Supersonics, Deda traforato bar tape (stock tape is good, but thick and has some heavy ass end plugs), deciding to keep the stock supple 25mm Corsa G, or replace with 23mm Gp4000s $70, 25mm Gp5000s for $85.


----------



## tlg

sramred said:


> are all your 14k posts this useless?


Read them all then let me know.



> nope i didn't buy the wrong bike. the fit is good, comes with a well rounded set of components. I'm trying to get the bike <15lbs not <10. even though i do have 3k to blow, i'm sure i can do it for less.
> 
> Got 2 Supersonics, Deda traforato bar tape (stock tape is good, but thick and has some heavy ass end plugs), deciding to keep the stock supple 25mm Corsa G, or replace with 23mm Gp4000s $70, 25mm Gp5000s for $85.


Apparently you found some use in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jetdog9

Maybe people should have a little less snark in their replies given this is the weight-related sub-forum... on the other hand you listed your weight but not what the bike's current weight is and ultimately there isn't going to be noticeable performance gain in the amount of weight you can reasonably drop off that bike. Are you trying to get sub-15 just to say you've done it or do you actually expect it to perform better to the point it was worth the money spent to get there?

What does the bike weigh now? What are the main parts that you think might be on the heavy side?

A lot of people here are going to roll their eyes costly/impractical changes to shed just a few grams.


----------



## tlg

jetdog9 said:


> What does the bike weigh now? What are the main parts that you think might be on the heavy side?
> 
> A lot of people here are going to roll their eyes costly/impractical changes to shed just a few grams.


The bike stock should sit right about 16lbs. Throw in pedals and cages and it's over 1lb to get to sub 15. The wheel set is ~1480g, pretty light for a disc set. 
You're not gonna get sub 15 with tubes, bar tape and cages. 

It's not a matter of it being a "save weight" forum or "saving a few grams". He put a >1lb requirement on a pretty darn light bike. It's impractical, if not impossible without, like I said, replacing every component. But thats not what the OP wants to hear.


----------



## sramred

not a single reply so far has been useful, i dont even know why they bother tapping at their keyboards. No wonder toolonggone has 14k posts, he's replied 4x and all his replies are useless.

My reply above was from info i already knew. I'm coming from a 14.8lb Look 566 w/ Sram Red + S30 wheels. 

Its currently a stock bike: https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/B...612-4574-bfcf-8958dca22444&parentid=undefined
+
Look Keo Carbon Blade pedals + 2x 26g cages. 

i'm dropping weight just to drop weight. 16lbs is not a light bike. I'd like to start with drooping weight for the best bang for the buck.

Anyone know the weight of the stock fizik Antares saddle that comes with the bike? To my understanding theres a few diff Antares models


----------



## velodog

sramred said:


> not a single reply so far has been useful, i dont even know why they bother tapping at their keyboards. No wonder toolonggone has 14k posts, he's replied 4x and all his replies are useless.
> 
> My reply above was from info i already knew. I'm coming from a 14.8lb Look 566 w/ Sram Red + S30 wheels.
> 
> Its currently a stock bike: https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/B...612-4574-bfcf-8958dca22444&parentid=undefined
> +
> Look Keo Carbon Blade pedals + 2x 26g cages.
> 
> i'm dropping weight just to drop weight. 16lbs is not a light bike. I'd like to start with drooping weight for the best bang for the buck.
> 
> *Anyone know the weight of the stock fizik Antares saddle that comes with the bike?* To my understanding theres a few diff Antares models


Buy a scale, then you'll know the weight of the saddle you're using.


----------



## tlg

sramred said:


> My reply above was from info i already knew. I'm coming from a 14.8lb Look 566 w/ Sram Red + S30 wheels.


That's a rim brake bike. You bought a disc bike. 16lbs is pretty light for a disc bike.
The supersix hi-mod disc frame is 130g heavier than the rim frame.
The Dura Ace disc group set is 103g heavier than the rim group set.

That is an automatic 1/2lb you can not change.



> Look Keo Carbon Blade pedals + 2x 26g cages.
> 
> i'm dropping weight just to drop weight. 16lbs is not a light bike. I'd like to start with drooping weight for the best bang for the buck.


There is no bang for the buck. No single component will make a difference in performance. 
Start replacing every single component, starting with the cheapest. But you'll be lucky to shave a few grams from each component. You're not gonna get sub 15lbs. You'll have a hard time getting sub 15.5.

Of course @ 160lbs you could loose 1/2lb in a couple days.


----------



## sramred

Just ordered 2x GP5000's. Should save me 80g by replacing the Corsas (259g - 220g)
I also have 2x Supersonic to replace stock tubes. Should save me 90g (100g - 55g)

The Deda handlebar tape is 29g. Should save me another 75g from the stock tape + explander bar end plugs.

~Thats about half a pound off and these are fairly cheap components that do not hurt performance but improve on weight


----------



## pmf

sramred said:


> Just ordered 2x GP5000's. Should save me 80g by replacing the Corsas (259g - 220g)
> I also have 2x Supersonic to replace stock tubes. Should save me 90g (100g - 55g)
> 
> The Deda handlebar tape is 29g. Should save me another 75g from the stock tape + explander bar end plugs.
> 
> ~Thats about half a pound off and these are fairly cheap components that do not hurt performance but improve on weight


Maybe. I find Vittoria Corsas a lot nicer riding tire than Conti GP's. No idea about light tubes. Specialized used to make light weight tubes that were prone to getting flats. Why not just ride w/o any bar tape and save a whopping 104 grams. 

More tips -- fill your bottles half full when you ride. Maybe fill the tires with helium. A few holes drilled here and there on the frame will save grams. 

In the end, I have to agree with tlg -- if you want a really light bike, you bought the wrong thing to start with. You'll never notice even 1000 grams


----------



## sramred

pmf said:


> Maybe. I find Vittoria Corsas a lot nicer riding tire than Conti GP's. No idea about light tubes. Specialized used to make light weight tubes that were prone to getting flats. Why not just ride w/o any bar tape and save a whopping 104 grams.
> 
> More tips -- fill your bottles half full when you ride. Maybe fill the tires with helium. A few holes drilled here and there on the frame will save grams.
> 
> In the end, I have to agree with tlg -- if you want a really light bike, you bought the wrong thing to start with. You'll never notice even 1000 grams


Why don't u fill your tubes with cement and lmk how that works out for u. I mean your post is as useless as that.


----------



## pmf

sramred said:


> Why don't u fill your tubes with cement and lmk how that works out for u. I mean your post is as useless as that.


Geez, I go out of my way to provide you with some constructive advice about how to help shed those vital grams from your bike and this is the thanks I get? Good luck making it over the next hill on that 17 lbs beast you own.


----------



## azpeterb

pmf said:


> Geez, I go out of my way to provide you with some constructive advice about how to help shed those vital grams from your bike and this is the thanks I get? Good luck making it over the next hill on that 17 lbs beast you own.


I wonder if using quick-drying cement in your tires would save more weight than standard cement.


----------



## dontbetoomuchofa?

Removing every second spoke will help drop more than a few ounces. That worked for me.


----------



## terbennett

You can do a lot but how much are you willing to spend? Diminishing returns are at their peak when you're riding a top of the line bike like that! You can go lighter, but you already have top of the line equipment, so you're looking at probably about $10 for every gram you lose. Is it really worth it?


----------



## sramred

terbennett said:


> You can do a lot but how much are you willing to spend? Diminishing returns are at their peak when you're riding a top of the line bike like that! You can go lighter, but you already have top of the line equipment, so you're looking at probably about $10 for every gram you lose. Is it really worth it?


yea i am, where would u start first?


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Taking a dump before each ride probably removes 500g from the whole system......


----------



## Oxtox

sramred said:


> yea i am, where would u start first?


thought you were done here and gonna go live over at weight weenies...

try them.


----------



## sramred

Oxtox said:


> thought you were done here and gonna go live over at weight weenies...
> 
> try them.


yea i'm also over there, i'm here to milk answers from the last 3 users who post useful ****. what are you guys some losers who post on a bike forum about anything thats not bike related? 10k useless posts?


----------



## Srode

If you are serious about weight of the bike, the obvious is the cassette, put a Dura Ace on it or powerdome and you can drop 50 to 60 grams easy. You could drop over 100 grams in the wheelset too if you can fit wider rims and are ok running tubeless or tubular tires. G23 Enve's are a tad over 1300 grams, but they are 31.5mm wide and require tubeless. Tubular wheelsets get crazy light. What saddle do you have? If it's not in the range of 140 to 150 grams you can drop some weight there. All the above could be a half lb or more easy.


----------



## velodog

sramred said:


> yea i'm also over there, i'm here to milk answers from the last 3 users who post useful ****. what are you guys some losers who post on a bike forum about anything thats not bike related? 10k useless posts?


And what do you call someone who comes to a bunch of guys he considers losers looking for advice? I call him someone who can't think for himself.


----------



## sramred

velodog said:


> And what do you call someone who comes to a bunch of guys he considers losers looking for advice? I call him someone who can't think for himself.


i'm here to milks responses from the last 3-5 remaining RBR users who post useful ****. Read this thread over again. This is a bike forum first and foremost. This sub-forum is called Forum: Save Some Weight
Life, liberty and the pursuit of light weight.

75% of the responses in this thread are telling me to take a ****. i'd gladly do it on their face. 



Srode said:


> If you are serious about weight of the bike, the obvious is the cassette, put a Dura Ace on it or powerdome and you can drop 50 to 60 grams easy. You could drop over 100 grams in the wheelset too if you can fit wider rims and are ok running tubeless or tubular tires. G23 Enve's are a tad over 1300 grams, but they are 31.5mm wide and require tubeless. Tubular wheelsets get crazy light. What saddle do you have? If it's not in the range of 140 to 150 grams you can drop some weight there. All the above could be a half lb or more easy.



Good suggestions, my stock wheelset is ~1450g, but i think the disc rotors are whats making the weight of the bike a notch above comparing to those with rim brakes and my previous bike @ 14.5lbs. 

I'm currently on a Fizik Antares R5 K:ium rail 200g. I just placed an order for the Antares R1 Versus Evo and that should give me some relief to my balls and also drop 30g.


----------



## Srode

sramred said:


> i'm here to milks responses from the last 3-5 remaining RBR users who post useful ****. Read this thread over again. This is a bike forum first and foremost. This sub-forum is called Forum: Save Some Weight
> Life, liberty and the pursuit of light weight.
> 
> 75% of the responses in this thread are telling me to take a ****. i'd gladly do it on their face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good suggestions, my stock wheelset is ~1450g, but i think the disc rotors are whats making the weight of the bike a notch above comparing to those with rim brakes and my previous bike @ 14.5lbs.
> 
> I'm currently on a Fizik Antares R5 K:ium rail 200g. I just placed an order for the Antares R1 Versus Evo and that should give me some relief to my balls and also drop 30g.


Selle Italia super flow saddle models have really good cutouts and one of their carbon rail models is around 126 grams in 143 width which fits most riders.

If you have 160mm rotors switching to 140s will save some weight.


----------



## John Cyr

*Wow!*

There are some mean spirited if not down right insulting posts on this thread. Perhaps I should rethink rejoining this site.


----------

